# Treadmill Question



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I found some good posts here about teaching your dog to use a treadmill. I've been looking into buying one. I'm wondering though, I think it was PG that said 8 ft is ideal. When they market them, they say "workout area" or something like that. So would that mean a 4 ft long workout area is best (I think the longest I've found is 50")? Or am I looking at ones that are probably not the best kind for dogs? Are there any "features" that might be good (like incline)? I dont wont to spend a fortune, but dont want to create a short gait either or regret that I didn't spend more to get something more useful. I just want something that Sydney can use this time of year when its icy out (since it takes so darn long for the snow to melt here). I'd like to try Paige on it too (trotting uphill) but my concern is for Syd at the moment. Thanks! BJ


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It's the length of the belt. 6 foot would be absolutely minimum, 8 feet is ideal (but hard to find at a good price - they are usually made for fitness clubs - ie "professional". Check e-bay, or even fitness clubs in your area to see if they might be replacing any and you might find a good deal.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

We've got a Wal-mart cheapo that works great. I think it was about $300 new. It's got a belt thats 16" wide and is 4 feet long. Bailey has never had a problem using it and he's the longest Golden I've ever seen. It took him about 20 minutes to learn how to walk on it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

McSwede said:


> We've got a Wal-mart cheapo that works great. I think it was about $300 new. It's got a belt thats 16" wide and is 4 feet long. Bailey has never had a problem using it and he's the longest Golden I've ever seen. It took him about 20 minutes to learn how to walk on it.


 
In your photo, Bailey is pacing. Unless he paces as a matter of routine, he is doing it on the treadmill because in order to accomodate for the short belt, he is shortening his stride. You can see that his left rear foot is almost off the end of the belt.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> In your photo, Bailey is pacing. Unless he paces as a matter of routing, he is doing it on the treadmill because in order to accomodate for the short belt, he is shortening his stride. You can see that his left rear foot is almost off the end of the belt.


I don't know about "routing", but Bailey walks on this treadmill just like he walks down the road. He trots on it, just like he trots in the yard. 

In this pic, he is showing a long stride. These pics were taken up close with a wide angle lens, hence there is some distortion.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I think PG meant that the dog is pacing, in that both left legs move forward together, both right.. when in a normal trot, the opposite legs should move forward together, and that if the dog had more room, he would trot, which is ideal.

Dillon always paces unless he's running pretty fast.. it gives him an almost waddle like movement when he walks and looks pretty odd and unnatural. Sam always trots even when not walking quickly. Not sure if its a structural thing or what with them.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is an excerpt from the University of Pennsylvania’s website:

“THE PACE
The pace is a symmetric gait in which support is maintained by the animal with lateral pairs of legs. The animal moves by swinging the forelimb and hindlimb on one side while bearing weight on the other side. It is a gait commonly used in long-legged dogs with close-coupled bodies and allows the animal to move in a straight, forward direction without the interference between front and hind legs that may occur at a trot. The lateral oscillations of the body produced by the pace seem to be handled best by long-legged dogs. There is very little available data that describe the force parameters of the pace. The pace is also seen in dogs that are tired, out of condition, or have a diagnosable orthopaedic problem. "



Structually, pacing is more common in short backed dogs with long legs. The use of a short belt treadmill will cause dogs who trot normally to have to collect their gait - "short striding", which can become habitual if not stopped, or, can cause injury to shoulders, back or stifles.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

McSwede said:


> I don't know about "routing", but Bailey walks on this treadmill just like he walks down the road. He trots on it, just like he trots in the yard.
> 
> In this pic, he is showing a long stride. These pics were taken up close with a wide angle lens, hence there is some distortion.


 
Late night typo - "routine".  

The difference between a trot and pacing would show you what a lengthened stride is. On a four foot belt, a Golden cannot move effectively and so would either collect the trot, or pace (unless, as you indicate is the case with Bailey, he paces all the time.)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Here is an easy, free moving trot:
(Ch. Birnam Wood's Hoot Gibson)


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

this is our treadmill and one of Barrett's first times actually staying on! he was concentrating so hard on his feet placement! i can see now that he was pacing too. He totally loves going on and i have to keep him out of the room when i'm on it becasue he wants to hop on too!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

barrett said:


> this is our treadmill and one of Barrett's first times actually staying on! he was concentrating so hard on his feet placement! i can see now that he was pacing too. He totally loves going on and i have to keep him out of the room when i'm on it becasue he wants to hop on too!


That's because your treadmill is called a "Pacer" !  (j/k) 
Has your little dog ever used it? It's the perfect size for him...


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

no little dog is not a brave dog at all unfortunately she likes to watch though


----------

